# eclipse java



## classio10 (5. Jun 2010)

hi,
hab gerade eclipse installiert und wollte ein java-programm ausführen lassen, nachdem ich den grünen button gedrückt habe bekomme ich die meldung: "" the selection cannot be launchned, and there are no recent launches. ""

könnt ihr mir vielleicht helfen?? bin ein einsteiger bei programmieren.

gruß
classio


----------



## Marco13 (5. Jun 2010)

Man kann da in den Run/Debug settings bzw. im Run-Dialog einiges einstellen. Im Zweifelsfall kannst du links in der Baumansich mal einen Rechtsklick auf die Klasse machen, wo die main() drin ist, und dann auf "Run as ... Java Application".


----------



## classio10 (5. Jun 2010)

was muss ich da bei run as configurations genau machen?


----------



## classio10 (5. Jun 2010)

muss ich eigentlich nach dem ich jdk runtergeladen habe in einem bestimmten ort installieren oder ist das egal, und muss ich nach dem ich das installiert habe bei eclipse unter help>install new software>  irgendwas einstellen??


----------



## Marco13 (5. Jun 2010)

Man kann die Run Configurations selbst erstellen und zur Liste (die Ausklappt wenn man auf den kleinen Pfeil am Rand des Run-Buttons klickt) hinzufügen, aber für den Anfang sollte das kaum notwendig sein: Wenn man das Programm einmal getstartet hat, sollte die Run Configuration dafür schon vorhanden sein, und das Programm mit dem Run-Button auch automatisch gestartet werden (wobei ich mich dunkel zu erinnern glaube, dass ich da mit der letzten Eclipse-Version irgendein Detail geändert hat, ich hoffe ich erzähle gerade nichts falsches...)

Einen Compiler hat Eclipse ohnhin schon an Bord, er braucht erstmal nur das JRE. Funktioniert denn das Compilieren und Ausführen jetzt grundsätzlich?


----------

